# Son-of-a-bi*ch Stew



## menefreghista (Sep 5, 2006)

*If you ain't never tried it don't knock it. Dern good food, from the early days of cattle drivin.....

DON'T BOIL IT!!!
*

2 pounds lean beef
Half a calf heart
1/2 pounds calf liver
1 set sweetbreads
1 set brains
1 set marrow gut
Salt, pepper
Louisiana hot sauce

Kill off a young steer(or head over to the slaughter house for you city slickers). Cut up beef, liver and heart into I -inch cubes; slice the marrow gut into small rings. Place in a Dutch oven or deep casserole. Cover meat with water and simmer for 2 to 3 hours. Add salt, pepper and hot sauce to taste. Take sweetbreads and brains and cut in small pieces. Add to stew. Simmer another hour, never boiling.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

well since most of us dont have fat steers to butcher, lets do this with a fat doe.
venison...
heart
liver
kidneys
sweetbreads(optional)
marrow gut(we call it mare gut) optional
if it's a spike buck, add the cojones
cube all the stuff up(skin the kidneys and nuts)
dredge all above in seasoned flour and brown in a dutch oven
with some melted hog lard heated
on a bed of mesquite coals
add some chopped onions, green chiles (poblanos are good), garlic, celery(if ya have it) can of diced tomatos(also optional)some stock, beer or wine(or all above) or just water to cover. 
simmer at a low boil till tender and gravy is to desired consistancy. 
serve in bowls
cornbread, tortillas or a hunk of French bread to sop up the gravy.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

menefreghista said:


> *If you ain't never tried it don't knock it. Dern good food, from the early days of cattle drivin.....*


*

Ate lots of it as a teenager. I worked on the killing floor of a small custom meat packer when I was in high school..
Always had all of the ingredient.
Daddy called it Son Of A Gun Stew. His dad was a deacon so dad did not cuss much. He remembered all those knots on his head as a kid. LOL*


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yep, I remember the older gents callin' it "son of a gun stew" when there was a buncha us kids runnin' around at a gatherin'. 
we only knew that there was a party/getogether amonst the neighbors...
probably because a nice steer broke it's neck during shipping time.
when there's a bucket of Big Red and Coca-Cola and Dr Pepper on ice and the men had the metal ice chests full of Pearl and Lone Star something good was happin'. mesquite fires and the ladies brought all kinds of food and the picnic tables with the red/white cloths. fun times


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't believe you would eat it!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Menudo!


----------

